# Sun Gun



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Do any smart repairers use a sun gun? I really want one (no idea why, they just look cool) and saw on the ebay add they said it was perfect for smart repairers? I can only assume it aids in checking the paint coverage over primer, as I can't see why a smart repairer would care too much about swirl marks. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

My mates bodyshop has a couple and they use it solely for matching the paint cards to the bodywork.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If it saves re do jobs for lack of coverage then they pay for themselves mate,i bought a home made one of ebay cost about £60 and had it over 18 months so has my gaffer and are priceless for painters ? They are great for choosing the closest shade of paint chip too mate.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahh nice one. There's 3m replicas on ebay for £50 new and claim to use the same bulb. I sometimes struggle with seeing the coverage so maybe I will invest in one matey. I don't use paint chips but quite possibly my new job will use them (Debeer system) so I think for the sake of £50 il just order one bro


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

I've got one and I purely use it for checking base coat coverage over a repaired area great piece of kit


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

asasprey said:


> Ahh nice one. There's 3m replicas on ebay for £50 new and claim to use the same bulb. I sometimes struggle with seeing the coverage so maybe I will invest in one matey. I don't use paint chips but quite possibly my new job will use them (Debeer system) so I think for the sake of £50 il just order one bro


I cant recall the seller mate but you want the one that is properly soldered and not just scotch locked ! The guy i bought from has all this explained in advert and yes its same solux bulb as 3m sun gun so is just as good Imo


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

why not follow the guide on here and make your own

at a fraction of the price circa 25£


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Perhaps I will Steve. Thanks for the sound advice fellas


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea its not difficult i just wanted one and didn't have the time lol
I think the bulbs are about £18 and drill at bnq is £12 then you need solder gun plus solder so unless you have that allready then £50 isnt too bad ?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Thinking about building one of these. Before I do, stupid question time - do they work well outdoors?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Tsubodai said:


> Thinking about building one of these. Before I do, stupid question time - do they work well outdoors?


Very few occasions when I've needed to use mine outside. Really it's only of any use on gloomiest of days - which would probably mean it's too dark to work anyway.
The rest of the time I'm working in daylight - which is powered by the sun - which makes the use of a sun gun unnecessary.
The only time I use mine is if I work inside and there's insufficient natural light.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

squiggs said:


> Very few occasions when I've needed to use mine outside. Really it's only of any use on gloomiest of days - which would probably mean it's too dark to work anyway.
> The rest of the time I'm working in daylight - which is powered by the sun - which makes the use of a sun gun unnecessary.
> The only time I use mine is if I work inside and there's insufficient natural light.


That makes sense, just that I had trouble spotting any swirls last week when it was overcast and the torches that I have (an ok cree & this 3x Ring Automotive Pocket Light: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools didn't help so I wondered if it would be better in such circumstances. The day was bright enough but there was just no direct sunlight


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We do smart repairs but are not mobile as we work in unit. We use our 3m sun gun all the time to check coverage.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one mate thanks. I've ordered one off ebay as my new job is all indoors


----------

